# Islands



## myaskovsky2002 (Oct 3, 2010)

There are key threads where people write without reading others.
E.g. My music collection, the composers you like, your leimotiv, etc.
You can write stupid, awful things (e.g. I gonna kill myself) you can be sure NOBODY will read you.
I am also sure nobody will read this.

Martin, wearing black


----------



## tdc (Jan 17, 2011)

Ahh but how can you prove nobody is reading? I read posts in most threads I post in unless Im in a great hurry. I think if you post something like'Im going to kill myself' in some random place, people just dont understand what you're talking about. (but seriously I dont want you to kill yourself, I hope you know you are loved) As far as your Myaskovsky video in leimotifs, Im sure it was awesome but I dont always have ten minutes to spend looking at a video, and I dont comment on such things if I dont actually watch the whole video. For the record I spend a lot of time researching the various composers I find out about here, and had already spent a significant amount of time listening to Myaskovsky on youtube, I love his music and plan to buy his complete symphonies. 

I would just suggest no news isnt necessarily bad news kind of thing, meaning just because nobody comments on one of your posts does NOT mean it isnt appreciated. I've posted lots of things recently nobody comments on (nobody comments on 95% of the things I post here) But thats ok, Id rather no comments than getting flamed. Im just happy to be here and learn, and be amongst fellow souls who share my love of classical music. Positive vibes your way friend.


----------



## Random (Mar 13, 2010)

................


----------



## emiellucifuge (May 26, 2009)

Well I dont feel its necessary to always show my agreement or appreciation for every good post I see.

Bad posts on the other hand...


----------



## myaskovsky2002 (Oct 3, 2010)

*Thank you for answering, Random*

Even if your nickname is Random, you don't answer randomly...LOL

I took a look of many places (mainly Russian) and myaskovsky2002 is the very last that have poseted something...No more people...I dont consider myself as a guru of anything and I have to learn a lot as many of you....I like to discuss...and sometimes I like to say what I think, even if people don't like that...as: I don't like Naxos, I don't like Berlioz, I don't like Kiri Tekanawa...I don't like pizza....Sometimes I like to challenge people too.

LOL

Sincerely.

Martin


----------



## myaskovsky2002 (Oct 3, 2010)

*Thank you TDC.*


```
For the record I spend a lot of time researching the various composers I find out about here, and had already spent a significant amount of time listening to Myaskovsky on youtube, I love his music and plan to buy his complete symphonies.
```
You won't regret having his 27 symphonies, they are jewels.

Martin


----------



## Weston (Jul 11, 2008)

My favorite music about islands is a piece called "The Encantatas for speaker and orchestra" by Tobias Picker.


----------



## Random (Mar 13, 2010)

myaskovsky2002 said:


> ...I don't like pizza....
> 
> LOL
> 
> ...


!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## MrTortoise (Dec 25, 2008)

Also, "Islands" is an early King Crimson album. 

And Martin, I love to read your posts. The passion of your opinions comes through in your writing. You do seem to have a very "Russian" personality. And when I read your posts I hear them with a deep Russian accent inside my head.


----------



## myaskovsky2002 (Oct 3, 2010)

Dear Mr. Tortoise,

=====================================



> And Martin, I love to read your posts. The passion of your opinions comes through in your writing. You do seem to have a very "Russian" personality. And when I read your posts I hear them with a deep Russian accent inside my head.


==========================

My heart is Russian indeed but I was born in Argentina, my father British and my mother French...Maybe French are a bit trouble makers....LOL

The Island of the dead by Rachmaninov is a niece piece.

Martin


----------



## Weston (Jul 11, 2008)

MrTortoise said:


> Also, "Islands" is an early King Crimson album.


The only King Crimson album I never obtained. 

Not sure I'd like it now. I remember it being pretty subdued when I borrowed it from a friend.


----------



## StlukesguildOhio (Dec 25, 2006)

You won't regret having his 27 symphonies, they are jewels.

I picked up a couple of recordings a while back. I played the recording with symphonies no.s 16 and 19... and wasn't overly impressed (Svetlanov recording). I have yet to get around to the second disc (symphonies 17 and 21). So what symphonies do you most recommend?


----------



## myaskovsky2002 (Oct 3, 2010)

*I would recommend*

Symphonies 3 and 6 mainly





















But all are wonderful, sometimes you have to listen to them more than once, 2nd and 10 are awesome too.


----------



## StlukesguildOhio (Dec 25, 2006)

Most of the Myaskovsky works are so expensive individually that the complete set is the only logical way to go... but such an outlay is hard to justify as an initial exploration of a composer.


----------



## myaskovsky2002 (Oct 3, 2010)

*Let me tell you*


```
Most of the Myaskovsky works are so expensive individually that the complete set is the only logical way to go... but such an outlay is hard to justify as an initial exploration of a composer.
```
I bought them individually when the complete weren't available yet and spent a fortune (and I still had 3 or 4 missing). I bought the complete 2.5 years ago and put mine on ebay...I sold only two CDs...LOL. I still have 4 or 5 to be sold.

I'm happy I have them all! They are great.

I love them all...But I listen very often to the 3rd, the 6th, the 10th, the 2nd, the 27th again and again and many other pieces as his cello concerto, op.66

Best of lucks

Martin


----------



## myaskovsky2002 (Oct 3, 2010)

*used like new*

http://www.amazon.com/gp/offer-list...&ie=UTF8&qid=1295849046&sr=1-1&condition=used

I often bought used...No difference!

Martin


----------

